# البرج دايود



## الطريق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ما فائدة البرج دايود في دوائر التيار المستمر 
علما انه لا يوجد اي اثر للتيار المتناوب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى
لا افهم القصد من السؤال ، فلو وضعت مثال لإستخدام البردج فى دائرة تيار مستمر يمكننى المناقشة والإجابة


----------



## المهندس المعدوم (8 سبتمبر 2010)

على ما اعتقد انه لمنع اختلاط الموجب بالسالب حيث ان الدايود يمرر التيار من الانود (+) الى الكاثود(-) ولا يمرر العكس والله اعلم


----------



## nabrawy (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*دوائر التوحيد*

التوحيد أو المقوم وأنواع دوائر التوحيد
​التوحيد أو المقوم
استخدام الثنائي كموحد للتيار المتغير
يمكن استخدام الثنائي كموحد أو مقوم للتيار الكهربائي اعتمادا على خواصه إذ أنة يسمح بمرور التيار في الاتجاه الأمامي ولا يسمح بمروره في الاتجاه العكسي .

أنواع  دوائر   التوحيد  :
1- موحدات نصف الموجة .
2- موحدات الموجة الكاملة باستخدام ثنائيين .
3- موحدات الموجة الكاملة باستخدام أربعة ثنائيات .

موحدات نصف الموجة :





الثنائي يمكن أن يعمل كموحد لنصف الموجة فالتيار المتردد تتغير قطبيتة بسرعة معينة أو تردد معين ، وهذا يعني أن الجهد يتغير في الدور ة الواحدة بحيث يبدأ من ا لصفر في بداية الدورة ثم يصل الى القيمة العظمى الموجبة ويعود ثانية الى الصفر ليكمل دورة كاملة
والشكل يوضح ذلك
فاذا وصل الثنائي على التوالي مع حمل كما في الشكل فإنة يكون بمثابة مفتاح مغلق ومن ثم سيمرر التيار وذلك في نصف الموجة الموجبة للجهد فقط أي عندما يكون الجهد المسلط على الثنائي في الاتجاه الأمامي

أما في نصف الموجة السالب فان الثنائي سوف لا يمرر التيار لأن الجهد المسلط علية يكون في اتجاه الانحياز العكسي والشكل يوضح دائرة موحد نصف موجة وكذلك شكل اشارتي الدخل والخرج

موحد الموجة الكاملة باستخدام ثنائيين :




اذا وصلنا ثنائيين بالكيفية الموضحة بالشكل فاننا نحصل على دائرة موحد موجة كاملة .
أثناء النصف الموجب من الموجة: يكون الثنائى العلوى موصلا توصيلا أماميا ويسمح بمرور نصف الموجة الموجب الى مقاومة الحمل في ذلك الحين يكون الثنائي السفلي موصلا توصيلا عكسيا .
أثناء النصف السلب من الموجة: يكون الثنائي السفلي موصلا توصيلا أماميا ، ويسمح بمرور نصف الموجة السالب الى مقاومة الحمل بنفس الكيفية وفي نفس الاتجاه التى مر بها ال نصف الموجب ،في ذلك الحين يكون الثنائي العلوي موصلا توصيلا عكسيا .
وبذلك يمر في مقاومة الحمل أنصاف موجات موجبة متتالية لا ينقصها عن الجهد المستمر الا ثبات قيمتها .
موحد موجبة كاملة باستخدام أربعة ثنائيات على شكل قنطرة  البريج ديود ) 




في هذا النوع من الموحدات تستخدم أربعة ثنائيات على شكل قنطرة ، ويستخدم محول ذو طرفين بدلا من المحول ذو الطرف المتوسط .

* أثناء النصف الموجب من الموجه :
يكون ثنائيات موصلين توصيلا أماميا وثنائيان موصلا توصيلا عكسيا ، ولذلك يمر التيار من المحول الى مقاومة الحمل خلال الثنائي ومن مقاومة الحمل الى المنبع مرة أخرى خلال الثنائي

*أثناء النصف السالب من الموجه:
يكون الثنائيان موصلين توصيلا عكسيا والثنائيان موصلا توصيلا أماميا ، ولذلك يمر التيار من المحول الى مقاومة الحمل خلال الثنائي ومن مقاومة الحمل الى المنبع مرة اخرى خلال الثنائى

ملاحظة : ترسم قنطرة الثنائيات بطرق كثيرة ولكي نتحاشى حدوث الخطأ عند توصيل الثنائيات الأربعة فاننا يجب أن نتذكر دائما أن اتجاهات الأسهم كلها تشير الى الطرف الموجب للخرج
من أشهر الدوائر دائرة الجسر كما موضح بالشكل.

دوائر التنعيم
في  دوائر   التوحيد  السابقة سواء  دوائر  توحيد نصف موجة أو  دوائر  توحيد الموجة الكاملة يمر في مقاومة الحمل أنصاف موجات موجبة متجاورة ومتتالية لا تصلح أن تكون بمثابة تيار مستمر ولذلك لابد من وسيلة لتحويل مثل هذا التيار الى تيار مستمر خالص ، ولذلك يستخدم ما يسمى (بدوائر التنعيم).
تحتوي  دوائر  التنعيم على مكثفات وملفات ، تقوم المكثفات باختزان الشحنات أثناء النصف الموجب من الموجة وتفريغ هذه الشحنات أثناء غيابها وبذلك نضمن استمرار مرور شحنات في مقاومة الحمل .

أما الملفات فتمثل ممانعة أو معاوقة لمرور التيار المتردد وبذلك تحول هذه الملفات دون وصول التيار المتردد الى مقاومة الحمل .

أرجوا أن تكون حصلت على ما تريد من هذا الشرح 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------

